# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  ПОМОГИТЕ С КРЯКОМ

## bvn_kam

*НАБОР ЛЕККАРСТВ (эмуляторы и патчи) для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux*

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО - пароль на архив: 1

 - версии платформы *Portable* или *RePack* не требуют лечения. Взять их можно *ВОТ В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ*

----------

Allusik (09.02.2012)

----------


## AndrewEv

Вот для 7 и 32 и 64
http://depositfiles.com/files/1dozqh6bz
Вся соль в том, что нужно отключить обязательную проверку подписи драйверов.

----------

shaxm (16.03.2013), VKom2 (28.07.2011), Бонифация (03.04.2013)

----------


## bvn_kam

А каким образом это сделатьИ

----------


## PASAHAKA

http://dump.ru/file/4998869 воспользуйся просто и удобно и нечего не надо отключать для 8ки

----------


## Shvonder

Битая ссылка перезалейте ПЛЗ!!!

----------


## Respectable

> http://dump.ru/file/4998869 воспользуйся просто и удобно и нечего не надо отключать для 8ки


Запрошенный файл удален.
Перезалейте пожалуйста.

----------


## Bobbi

Присоединяюсь, выложите повторно ссылочку!

----------


## rosl

проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)

эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)

эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788

программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml

для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
Для версий ниже 8.2.12.xx изменяем файл C:\Program Files\1cv8x\bin\backend.dll.

Для версий выше 8.2.12.xx изменяем файл C:\Program Files\1cv8x\bin\backbas.dll.

я правил скриптом: 
File="backbas.dll"
arr =split("10 00 00 FF D0 85 C0 0F 82 08 F8 FE FF 0F 84 16"," ")
arr2=split("10 00 00 FF D0 31 C0 0F 82 08 F8 FE FF 0F 84 16"," ")
for each c in arr
r=r & chrb(clng("&H" & c))
next
for each c in arr2
r2=r2 & chrb(clng("&H" & c))
next
set s=createobject("ADODB.Stream")
s.type=2
s.open
s.loadfromfile(File)
ss=s.readtext
s.position=0
s.writetext(replace(ss,r,r2))
s.position=0
s.type=1
s.position=2
ss=s.read
s.close
s.open
s.write(ss)
call s.savetofile(File,2)
'WScript.Echo "Patched succesfully"

----------

-=KG=- (03.02.2012), 010 (06.08.2011), Adamante123 (09.12.2011), addamsjr (02.02.2012), aidar1384 (28.09.2011), AIP63 (09.02.2012), Alex Men (16.12.2011), alex-idx (07.02.2012), Alex007 (08.01.2012), alex4x (09.11.2011), AlexVgik (17.11.2011), Amadeus71rus (19.03.2012), amikola (14.05.2014), Amputator (19.10.2011), Angelcoz (24.01.2012), Anton2000 (29.09.2011), Artifexx (11.09.2011), artion999 (29.01.2012), avu (01.11.2011), Axcell80 (31.01.2012), azazoo (01.02.2012), bamse (09.02.2012), banzaydm (04.11.2011), BOFH (22.01.2012), BondFx (21.12.2011), borcha (13.09.2011), buffik (27.09.2011), buster86 (12.01.2012), chern (09.02.2012), citizen (25.11.2011), Constantin-108 (27.09.2011), CptSlow (04.02.2012), dargh (01.12.2011), Dax2005 (22.12.2011), desiredhamster (17.01.2012), dimonram1978 (19.09.2011), dino-web (29.01.2012), Diram (03.11.2011), Dmitron (01.01.2012), Dprokhor (13.12.2011), Egiv (11.01.2012), elenamedvedeva (21.10.2011), Executorg (03.02.2012), fedka (08.10.2011), fedor_dostoevs (07.02.2012), ffintt (13.03.2012), Frezer (01.02.2012), GAGArinREcorDS (07.02.2012), garizlo (13.10.2011), gematogen (08.01.2012), georgeost (03.01.2012), GJ147 (27.12.2011), glusker (24.01.2012), Gopher (06.01.2012), gorasio63 (01.09.2011), grb66 (19.03.2013), GrumBumBes (28.12.2011), gulka2001 (01.02.2012), Gv0 (10.01.2012), heldt (03.03.2012), helloworld1 (27.01.2012), hiromant (08.12.2011), Igor_19 (31.01.2012), imperiall (13.12.2011), iplelik (19.11.2011), irina53 (30.11.2011), irkst (01.02.2012), ivs-hit (10.12.2011), jetx (23.04.2012), jk_l (04.02.2012), JohnnySS (11.01.2012), kaliav (18.01.2012), kaylas (04.10.2011), kbuka (08.02.2012), kolaska (22.01.2012), kometa25rus (04.01.2012), konyavka (27.01.2012), ks-ks (15.08.2011), lagoshan (17.12.2011), Layka77 (26.12.2011), Le9i0nX (17.10.2011), legko (08.02.2012), Leneil (16.01.2012), Lili_ (27.10.2011), Lillian (26.12.2011), liros (18.12.2011), livingword (23.01.2012), lucydz (28.01.2012), Luka_Brasia (08.11.2011), mahatenysh (29.11.2011), MaraN (28.12.2011), martini_dp (15.12.2011), Martyr (06.02.2012), md1 (21.10.2011), MitroNet (31.01.2012), mma77709 (14.12.2011), Mortymerius (21.12.2011), mpak (12.01.2012), Muxacb75 (10.12.2011), Naiman (26.01.2012), Nataliya126 (10.04.2012), ncNxonAT (14.01.2012), Nellim (10.01.2012), NeXov (15.10.2011), nikmeverik (05.02.2012), nikolev (08.02.2012), Nocontext (15.11.2011), northern_bear (30.12.2011), Novikoff (01.09.2011), npc (10.01.2012), NSP1 (09.11.2011), nurikzaripov (26.01.2012), Oksanchik (01.12.2011), OleBur (19.03.2012), one1c (15.12.2011), Opti (18.01.2012), peter525 (13.11.2012), PogojiN (03.02.2012), pralev (10.11.2011), PRes90 (02.02.2012), Punkbuster (24.09.2011), punkusik (03.12.2011), pyl-svetlana (13.12.2011), redking (12.01.2012), redtram (21.10.2011), rekido (29.12.2011), reklic (09.12.2011), restas (27.01.2012), Rodmi (12.01.2012), SalDo (15.01.2012), Schaxlen (29.11.2011), Semen5757575 (05.01.2012), Sergeyka81 (21.09.2011), sergius77 (06.01.2012), shura1973 (03.11.2011), Sirius1982 (19.12.2011), sl27 (03.05.2012), Slider1 (27.01.2012), staj_ne (05.02.2012), stalker52rus (27.11.2011), Stanli (25.04.2012), Starsh_ (12.10.2011), Stepanid (26.01.2012), syspod (02.03.2012), S_DS (02.02.2012), TheVist (17.01.2012), Tiny (02.12.2011), tolkachidze (06.10.2011), Tolyanskiy (06.01.2012), ToTAmon (03.04.2012), Trase (30.12.2011), TreeTrunk (23.09.2012), U-503 (02.02.2012), U909 (10.01.2012), uh534 (06.01.2012), vanek099 (16.01.2012), veteran (04.10.2011), vinir (21.09.2011), vlon (16.10.2011), voffffka (12.01.2012), vova2312 (05.01.2012), Vselegko (26.01.2012), vsv2003 (17.01.2012), Vut (15.12.2011), vva9 (11.01.2012), wanya1111 (09.01.2012), Wasko (06.11.2011), Yael (11.10.2011), YaSamaya (24.11.2011), zakbc (24.10.2011), zaqq (29.11.2011), zics (05.02.2012), _Shev_ (23.11.2011), БУХ (10.01.2012), Владочка (03.03.2012), выщ80 (25.10.2011), Данила Кононов (05.01.2012), Евгений Петров (14.11.2011), Йцукен (03.01.2012), Кирилл_ (02.02.2012), Константин24 (30.08.2011), КошкаЛунная (21.11.2011), лентяйка (25.10.2011), Мусорный Ветер (17.10.2011), натали24 (08.02.2012), Наталья1967 (09.01.2012), Павел Лобач (06.09.2011), Сургей (16.09.2011)

----------


## liros

Работает сабля. И все окей. 8-ка просит ключ. Если ставлю эмуль под 8-ку умирает сабля. что посоветуете. Не хочу сносить саблю. Служит исправно, не подводит.

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Работает сабля. И все окей. 8-ка просит ключ. Если ставлю эмуль под 8-ку умирает сабля. что посоветуете. Не хочу сносить саблю. Служит исправно, не подводит.


Я в другой теме уже написал! Дайте почту свою пришлю крякнутую 7ку и портативную, с какой хотите с той и работайте! Помоему ничего сложного! Программа мною проверенная миллион раз

----------


## danswin

danswin@service-it.su дай плиз )

----------


## dima4ka_63

> danswin@service-it.su дай плиз )


а что надо то? )) Тут тема перемешалась

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 10 секунд_
Вот универсальный патч для 8.2 
http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/epz58jp2s?redirect

1с 7.7 (7.70.027) крякнутая и портативная 
http://depositfiles.com/files/20dwfwfl8

----------

larisav7 (16.09.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

уневерсальный патч для взлома защиты 8ых 1с
http://depositfiles.com/files/fe12b2bs8
перезалил, а то некоторые жаловались что скачать не могут

----------


## Насыров Ильдар

Где взять эмуляторы для работы с сервером "1C:Предприятия" под Linux





> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...

----------


## Тамара7

> уневерсальный патч для взлома защиты 8ых 1с
> http://depositfiles.com/files/fe12b2bs8
> перезалил, а то некоторые жаловались что скачать не могут


Файл удален. Повторите плз!

----------


## dima4ka_63

В *ЭТОЙ* теме есть ссылки

----------


## Serzhkoledenko

ребята помогите с кряком на 8.2 пожалуйста
serzhkoledenkov@mail.ru

----------


## Тамара7

> В *ЭТОЙ* теме есть ссылки


Так выше смотри ссылочку "в ЭТОЙ" теме есть ссылки. Под словом "этой" ссылочка!

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Универсальный патч, сделан заново, так как старый на платформе 8.2.14.519 не работал! Инструкция та же, если что есть внутри архива! Пользуемся на здоровье*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------

twister_ (20.03.2012), Антарес (07.02.2012)

----------


## RedEyes

> *Универсальный патч, сделан заново, так как старый на платформе 8.2.14.519 не работал! Инструкция та же, если что есть внутри архива! Пользуемся на здоровье*
> 
> *Скачать*
> *Скачать2*


На файловых базах периодически выдает, что ключ не найден, на SQL в терминале вроде нормально работает. Но так как бухи у нас в файловых работают, они мну уже заели :) Вопрос решаем? Может я что-то не так сделал, хотя что тут можно сделать не так - не представляю

----------


## dima4ka_63

Уже отвечал сегодня по этому поводу! При установки платформы надо отказываться от установки драйверв зищиты (драйвера ХАСП)

----------


## Diamondwood

Доброго времени суток.
Для платформы ломалка есть, а есть ли ломалка для северной части?

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Доброго времени суток.
> Для платформы ломалка есть, а есть ли ломалка для северной части?


На второй странице есть ссылки!

----------


## astraschnikov

> Уже отвечал сегодня по этому поводу! При установки платформы надо отказываться от установки драйверв зищиты (драйвера ХАСП)


А у кого еще 8.1 стоит тем как быть? Поставил 8.2 с унипатчем, так ключ защиты регулярно отваливается. Кто что посоветует?

----------


## dima4ka_63

> А у кого еще 8.1 стоит тем как быть? Поставил 8.2 с унипатчем, так ключ защиты регулярно отваливается. Кто что посоветует?


Если на 8.1 ставите, то патчить надо файл backend.dll

----------

ivan ivanov (22.09.2011), loenone (14.01.2012)

----------


## Sti11et

deleted

----------


## IlyaAndr

Спасибо попробуем

----------


## Megabyte1977

> Уже отвечал сегодня по этому поводу! При установки платформы надо отказываться от установки драйверв зищиты (драйвера ХАСП)


устанавливал 8.2 (без установки драйвера защиты и с установкой драйвера защиты) в обоих случаях, через 3-4 часа работы вылетает с сообщением что ключ вылетел.

----------


## RedEyes

> устанавливал 8.2 (без установки драйвера защиты и с установкой драйвера защиты) в обоих случаях, через 3-4 часа работы вылетает с сообщением что ключ вылетел.


Аналогично...

----------


## compulimb

> *Универсальный патч, сделан заново, так как старый на платформе 8.2.14.519 не работал! Инструкция та же, если что есть внутри архива! Пользуемся на здоровье*


Интересно что же ты *заново* то сделал И?!!! - *Плагиатор недоделанный.*
Даже дату разработчика не удосужился сменить. 
Этот патч как работал с 8.1, так и работает с 8.2. 14-ю платформу патчит, но не до конца.
P.S. Еще и гамна пихнул внутрь.

----------

Megabyte1977 (24.07.2011)

----------


## Lutiy

а как запускать скрипт?!

----------


## compulimb

ПОМОГИТЕ С КРЯКОМ

Надобно UAC отключить и запускать его правым кнопилем от Администратора.
Я бы лучше пользовал портативную версию платформы.

----------


## Slafka

Помогите кто-нибудь :( не получается установить 1С
Скачал вот эту платформу (8.2.14.519):
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post163178
Установил её, галочку установить HASP не ставил, UAC отключён, запустил от администратора вложенный в архив файл Install Emul.exe
и всё равно "Не обнаружена лицензия для использования программы!"
Что я делаю не правильно, подскажите пожалуйста..

----------


## compulimb

Наверно еще требуется указать на какую ОСь ставится платформа. И надеюсь без Сервера !?

----------


## sava.str

чет не получается

----------


## skrest

а есть емуль для 8.2  под w98 ?

----------


## Slafka

> Наверно еще требуется указать на какую ОСь ставится платформа. И надеюсь без Сервера !?


Ставлю на Win 7 64bit, без сервера, обычная платформа.

----------


## Mechanicuss

На вин7 так просто эмуль не встанет, там нужны танцы с бубнами... отключать проверку подписи драйверов. Тут где-то было описание процесса (искать лень). Если это не приемлемо, то используй патчер, только с 14-й платформой стабильно он не работает, 1С вылетает через 2-3 часа работы.

----------


## compulimb

Никаких бубнов не требуется, просто аккуратно
теперь встает и под Windows Server 2008 x64

Установку выполнять под локальным администратором!

1) Удаляем старые менеджер лицензий и драйвер HASP

2) Установка 1С c драйвером HASP или Установка драйвера HASP версии с поддержкой х64, например 5.18
(Взять можно ftp://ftp.ealaddin.com/pub/hasp/hl/w...pdinst_x64.zip)

3) Вносим дампы .reg файлы

4) Запустить install_sertif.cmd (установка личного сертификата и включение тестового режима Windows 2008 x64)
если не хотите жать F8 каждый раз при запуске

Используем dseo13b.exe (в гугле найдете) для того что бы отключить подпись драйверов
ПЕРЕЗАГРУЗКА

5) Устанавливаем драйвер
Панель управления -> Диспетчер устройств ->
Правой кнопкой мыши на названии компьютера ->
Установить старое устройство ->
Показать все устройства ->
Есть диск ->
Обзор -> путь до каталога, с файлами vusbbus.inf, vusbbus.cat, vusbbus.sys

Отвечаем Да когда винда спрашивает о продолжении установки неподписанных драйверов.

5) Device Manager -> System devices должно появиться в Virtual Usb Bus Enumerator


6) Установка HASP LM driver. Взять можно
ftp://ftp.ealaddin.com/pub/hasp/hl/w...P_LM_setup.zip

Написано на той странице, где брал платформу.

---------- Post added at 18:42 ---------- Previous post was at 18:42 ----------

Никаких бубнов не требуется, просто аккуратно
теперь встает и под Windows Server 2008 x64

Установку выполнять под локальным администратором!

1) Удаляем старые менеджер лицензий и драйвер HASP

2) Установка 1С c драйвером HASP или Установка драйвера HASP версии с поддержкой х64, например 5.18
(Взять можно ftp://ftp.ealaddin.com/pub/hasp/hl/w...pdinst_x64.zip)

3) Вносим дампы .reg файлы

4) Запустить install_sertif.cmd (установка личного сертификата и включение тестового режима Windows 2008 x64)
если не хотите жать F8 каждый раз при запуске

Используем dseo13b.exe (в гугле найдете) для того что бы отключить подпись драйверов
ПЕРЕЗАГРУЗКА

5) Устанавливаем драйвер
Панель управления -> Диспетчер устройств ->
Правой кнопкой мыши на названии компьютера ->
Установить старое устройство ->
Показать все устройства ->
Есть диск ->
Обзор -> путь до каталога, с файлами vusbbus.inf, vusbbus.cat, vusbbus.sys

Отвечаем Да когда винда спрашивает о продолжении установки неподписанных драйверов.

5) Device Manager -> System devices должно появиться в Virtual Usb Bus Enumerator


6) Установка HASP LM driver. Взять можно
ftp://ftp.ealaddin.com/pub/hasp/hl/w...P_LM_setup.zip

Написано на той странице, где брал платформу.

----------


## RedEyes

Это инструкция, а где сам эмуль? :) У меня до этого 219-я платформа стояла, на ней работал этот эмуль, после установки 519-й он работать перестал.

----------


## compulimb

> Это инструкция, а где сам эмуль? :) У меня до этого 219-я платформа стояла, на ней работал этот эмуль, после установки 519-й он работать перестал.


Эмуль все тот же. Хотя непонятно каким образом 519-я появилась и куда 219-я делась. Если все перемешано - результат вполне предсказуем, как и описано.
P.S. Муль то не очень умный. Он не может одновременно два алгоритма блочить.
Ставим новую платформу из другой линейки - все телодвижения заново. Прежние вычищаем.

----------

RedEyes (06.08.2011)

----------


## RedEyes

Что ж, попробую... спасибо.

----------


## nawTeT

Спасибо

----------


## 010

пять!

----------


## Bobmendez

> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...


Проба

----------


## RedEyes

*2compulimb*
После нескольких танцев с бубном старый эмуль заработал. Проверяю работу, если к вечеру не выкинет из БД, значит все ОК

----------


## RedEyes

2 дня, полет нормальный...

-------------------

Сглазил :)
не запускаются Базовые Бухгалтерии... вернее только один экземпляр запускается, на других пишет "Не достаточно лицензий" или чет такое, раньше запускались. В устройствах появился ключ определившийся как HASP Sentinel Key, но Винда говорит, что дров под него нет, после установки Hasp Sentinel Drivers ситуация не изменилась. Поставил его как обычный HASP USB Key пока что, но думаю, что ситуацию не исправило

----------


## Lutiy

Ребята, подскажите пож., как пользоваться (использовать) скрипт?!

----------


## HarryK

а для Висты?

----------


## SGD

Подскажите кто нибудь как сломать не платформу, а конфигурацию или направьте в нужное русло пожалуйста. Очень надо. Конфиг ЖКХ для 8.1

----------


## devICE

я так понимаю платформа 8.2.14 так и осталась без работающего патча?

----------


## Mechanicuss

> я так понимаю платформа 8.2.14 так и осталась без работающего патча?


Так и есть (((
Ставьте эмулятор, запускайте тестовый режим (для работы неподписанных драйверов) и наслаждайтесь результатом, тихо матеря Дядю Билли... другого пока не придумали.

----------


## devICE

> Так и есть (((
> Ставьте эмулятор, запускайте тестовый режим (для работы неподписанных драйверов) и наслаждайтесь результатом, тихо матеря Дядю Билли... другого пока не придумали.


это бы фиг с ним, у меня ни один 1с-сервер х64 не хочет работать хоть с эмулятором, хоть с унипатчем... даже 8.2.13 пишет что ключ не найден...

----------


## Mechanicuss

> у меня ни один 1с-сервер х64 не хочет работать хоть с эмулятором, хоть с унипатчем... даже 8.2.13 пишет что ключ не найден...


Поставь 32-х битный сервер 1С, 8.2.13.219 прекрасно работает с патчем, проверено.

----------


## SGD

> Подскажите кто нибудь как сломать не платформу, а конфигурацию или направьте в нужное русло пожалуйста. Очень надо. Конфиг ЖКХ для 8.1


Ну мне кто нибудь поможет?

----------


## Hun_ter07

*SGD*, выложи конфигу, попробуем (в личку)

----------


## pevek

> Ставлю на Win 7 64bit, без сервера, обычная платформа.


Попробуй это думаю вопрос закроется!

---------- Post added at 07:58 ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 ----------




> Ну мне кто нибудь поможет?


Кидай ссылку поглядим что за зверь у тебя!!!

----------


## rosl

скрипт для  backbas.dll

----------

Anton Saramud (30.09.2011), artichoke (04.10.2011), Bask76al (29.09.2011), cattabit (05.12.2011), Constantin-108 (27.09.2011), dik_79 (18.01.2012), discorat (01.11.2011), DmVV (12.10.2011), egorov86 (26.10.2011), insuna (02.02.2012), KNN1971 (02.02.2012), lumboff (25.10.2011), shikoff (12.09.2011), wakrush (25.09.2011), yesss (08.02.2012)

----------


## Zumkorn

спасибо!

----------


## gylgamesh

Де патч нарыть для backend.dll и backbas.dll

----------


## devICE

> Поставь 32-х битный сервер 1С, 8.2.13.219 прекрасно работает с патчем, проверено.


так и сделал, но забавно получается что 32х битный сервер 1С управляет 64х битным MS SQL

----------


## Stikler

Спасибо!

----------


## A. S.

а мможно ссылку .....скрипт для backbas.dll

----------


## Merlin_jr

> скрипт для  backbas.dll


Спасибо, проверим

----------


## Константин24

Все работает!

----------


## Vile Gorlum

Спасибо!

----------


## Merlin_jr

Сколько не отвечай, а прикреплённые файлы недоступны и не видны.

----------


## las

спасибо

----------


## mdv67

спаибо

----------


## RedEyes

Порадую чуть народ... сегодня отвалился эмулятор... при этом никаких действий на сервере со вчера не совершалось. Вроде все стоит, драйвера, ключи... и даже некоторые пользователи заходят и работают... сам пытаюсь зайти и другая половина пытается - лицензии не найдены. Пропатчил патчером пока что, но с ним работает не стабильно раза 2-3 день обязательно вылетит...
(Windows Server 2008 R2, 1C 8.2 519-й билд)

---------- Post added at 09:55 ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 ----------




> скрипт для  backbas.dll


Выложите уже куда-нить его на сторону, а то баг с "Вы не можете скачать вложение пока не ответите" не способствует улучшению настроения :)

----------


## jonson_asb

Спасибо, попробую

----------


## Necto

Спасибо

----------


## rosl

Скачать backbas.dll с rapidshare.ru
Скачать patch.zip с rapidshare.ru

извините, опубликовал и не проверил. а потом не заходил давно.
чтоб сделать самому скрипт, нужно вставить в текстовый файл:
File="backbas.dll"
arr =split("10 00 00 FF D0 85 C0 0F 82 08 F8 FE FF 0F 84 16"," ")
arr2=split("10 00 00 FF D0 31 C0 0F 82 08 F8 FE FF 0F 84 16"," ")
for each c in arr
r=r & chrb(clng("&H" & c))
next
for each c in arr2
r2=r2 & chrb(clng("&H" & c))
next
set s=createobject("ADODB.Stream")
s.type=2
s.open
s.loadfromfile(File)
ss=s.readtext
s.position=0
s.writetext(replace(ss,r,r2))
s.position=0
s.type=1
s.position=2
ss=s.read
s.close
s.open
s.write(ss)
call s.savetofile(File,2)
'WScript.Echo "Patched succesfully"
затем изменить расширение на vbs, копируйте его в папку с backbas.dll и запускаете (ENTER-ом)

----------

casperito (06.10.2011), cattabit (05.12.2011), dargh (01.12.2011), dvt78 (21.09.2011), KNN1971 (02.02.2012), l@mer (08.01.2012), las (14.09.2011), Vladimir72 (20.09.2011)

----------


## Vadegor

как посмотреть

---------- Post added at 14:44 ---------- Previous post was at 14:42 ----------

спасибо

----------


## Koloookol

Круто

----------


## mmtc

Спасибо за файлик.

----------


## vputin

попробуем

----------


## RoseWood

Доброго времени суток. Подскажите в чем проблема или где почитать про эту проблему: устанавливаю 1С 8.2.15.205 на WinXP, при попытке установить Ключ драйвера защиты (непосредственно из установки) машина вылетает в дамп (синее окошко, белые буквы, код ошибки). При перезагрузке машины пару раз появляется это же окошко (при попытке запустить загрузку Windows). Зашла в безопасном режиме, все снесла, реестр почистила - все заработало (в смысле Windows запустилась). Думала проблема в версии - решила поставить 8.2.12.ххх - та же ерунда. В чем может быть дело? Очень нужно установить программу, но уже боюсь... А без установки этого ключа эмулятор работать не будет?

----------


## AndrewEv

код ошибки
Какой код ошибки?
именно он показывает, что случилось...

----------


## RoseWood

1. Удаление драйвера защиты - успешно.
2. Установка драйвера защиты - вылетаем в дамп.
  STOP: 0x0000007F (0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000)

---------- Post added at 10:59 ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 ----------

Проблема решилась сама собой (я надеюсь). Сделала uninstall.bat, install.bat из папки с эмулятором и 1С запустилась, все супер. Почему машина ругается на установку защиты из пакета с программой - это вопрос...

----------


## dimonram1978

Спасибо

----------


## clod934

спасибо

----------


## tiolan

спасибо!

----------


## serg.gher1

попробую

----------


## Altair-Max

спасибо

----------


## Sergeyka81

Спасибо

----------


## gemini76

Для версии 2.13.219 работает (нужен терминальный доступ)?

----------


## Pepper1909

Спасибо

---------- Post added at 11:56 ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 ----------

Попробую спасибо

----------


## liliblack

спасибо!

---------- Post added at 02:27 ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 ----------

спасибо

----------


## Constantin-108

Здравствуйте ), спасибо

----------


## maddest86

______

----------


## buffik

спасибо

---------- Post added at 11:20 ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 ----------

спс!!

----------


## magvv

Ищите кряки? Почти все подходят с движков 1с8, 1с81 на XP & 7 х86. На 1с8.2 на систему х64 не проверял.
Если одно рабочее место и х86, ставим после HASPа "Small.exe". Проверено, сбоев через определенное время нет!!! Да, и не забываем перегрузить систему после установки!
http://files.mail.ru/7JE7FK

----------


## maestron

Попробуем

----------


## aidar1384

Спасибо

---------- Post added at 09:58 ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 ----------

проверим

----------


## Nexys

дайте кряк на камин и бухгалтерию

----------


## Anton2000

спасибо

----------


## Anton Saramud

за инфу спасибо

----------


## Ksuha

У клиентов стоит 8.2.14.532. Каждый день несколько раз вылетает ключ.

----------


## Bask76al

Надо попробовать для x64 - 8.2.14.533 - не катит! Кстати если кто знает как сервер x64 - 8.2.14.533 полечить можете подсказать.

----------


## Anton Saramud

Спасибо)

---------- Post added at 06:19 ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 ----------

Черт не очень грамотная политика про семь комментариев((( Извините за необходимость спамить

---------- Post added at 07:43 ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 ----------

Друзья, Всем Большое спасибо, связка Hasp 4 USB + удаленный рабочий стол на виртуальной машине заработал=) 
Помог патч, на файл.=)) кряками пользоваться не пришлось хотя соблазн был велик))) 
Всем чмоки от моего главбуха)))

----------


## magvv

> Доброго времени суток! Уважаемые гуру 1С помогите калеке поставить эмуль на 1с 8.2, ось:win 7-32bit, на хп он работает а на win 7 не хотит! Угостите ссылочкой на эмулятор! :gamer::gamer:


Не обращаем внимания что на 1с8.1. Если одно рабочее место, то рекомендую Small. Проверено, на 7 х86(32) без сбоев. Ставим после HASPa и перезагружаемся.
http://files.mail.ru/7JE7FK

----------


## Ksuha

> Не обращаем внимания что на 1с8.1. Если одно рабочее место, то рекомендую Small. Проверено, на 7 х86(32) без сбоев. Ставим после HASPa и перезагружаемся.
> http://files.mail.ru/7JE7FK


А если не на одно рабочее место? стоит 8.2.14.532. Стабильно вылетает. Работают в терминале, файловый вариант.

----------


## magvv

> А если не на одно рабочее место? стоит 8.2.14.532. Стабильно вылетает. Работают в терминале, файловый вариант.


Пробуем! Там эмуляторов много.

----------


## olafbond

Вот *****: решил обновить конфигурацию, проапдейтил базу (((( слето все.

----------


## maestron

Спасибо

----------


## veteran

Проверим

---------- Post added at 10:53 ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 ----------

все не то

---------- Post added at 11:00 ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 ----------

1с8 кряк

----------


## виктор

спасибо

----------


## zazabot

Спасибо!

----------


## magvv

> Спасибо!


Спасибо КОМУ? Нажимай на кнопку "спасибо".
Это касается и "виктора"

----------

hiromant (08.12.2011)

----------


## bwp

Эмулятор ключа. Работает на 7. Выполняем как указанно в инструкции. Если установили и уже работали, то после всех upgrade ключи не устанавливаем.

>>Hasp Emul<<

P.S. Делаем все с правами администратора.

Если с 7 будут запарки, тогда всю процедуру делаем в "безопасном режиме", по окончании перезагрузка.
У меня заработало именно так.

----------


## skrest

*bwp*, а можно на другой обменник ?
а то предлагаают бесплатно но требуют регистрацию , мой мобильник.
мошенничество

----------


## bwp

Эмулятор ключа Депозит

----------

skrest (07.10.2011)

----------


## skrest

спасибо

----------


## bwp

Можно попробовать такой эмулятор, инструкция прилагается.
Vip-File
Deposit

P.S. Сам не пробовал, использовал #111

----------

KNN1971 (02.02.2012)

----------


## Yael

попробую патч на локалке

---------- Post added at 12:42 ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 ----------

С комментами действительно как то....

---------- Post added at 13:45 ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 ----------

не работает на Win Server 2008 R2 x64

----------


## Snaiper_25

Спасибо

----------


## dikii

спасибо. Все заработало.

----------


## DmVV

> скрипт для  backbas.dll


Спасибо

----------


## Нааасть

спасибо

----------


## Maksiklo

[QUOTE=rosl;124119]проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)

ОК

----------


## Andrei666

нет такой строки

----------


## liros

У меня все стало легко. Правда не смог перенести из 7-ки и отложил установку этой "продвинутой" платформы.

----------


## vasin_lexey

отлично

----------


## garizlo

Что-то не работает... пач, пишет access denied=(

---------- Post added at 15:12 ---------- Previous post was at 15:12 ----------

Помогло=) Спасибо.

----------


## drdll

ERROR: Can't start driver - error 1275 
как с этим бороться?

----------


## NeXov

Мне нужно было чето написать чтоб скачать файло. Простите :)

---------- Post added at 09:06 ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 ----------

Спасибо

----------


## aleksa13

как открыть ссылку

---------- Post added at 14:14 ---------- Previous post was at 14:12 ----------

не видит вложение

----------


## Tanja_

Скачала файл но не увидела на win 7 файла

----------


## alex-056

сейчас проверим

----------


## SubShadow

Спасибо! *Скрипт помог!* До этого вылетало каждые 5 минут в файловом варианте.

Windows 7 x64
1C 8.2.14.533

----------


## olgab

jndtn

----------


## devICE

Ребята, что за скрипт у вас сработал? Дайте ссылку...
И пробовал ли его кто применять на 1С Сервер х64?

----------


## Snaiper_25

Спасибо

----------


## Потрокл

> скрипт для backbas.dll


Спасибо

----------


## emkom

спасибо

----------


## dima4ka_63

Так как новые платформы 1с 8.2 (начиная с 8.2.14.---) перестали поддерживать взлом старым патчем вот вам новый способ! Проверяли на разных компах действует 100%! Подходит для всех операционных систем! Все инструкции в архиве, расписанно подробно!

*Скачать с Turbobit* 
*Скачать с depositfiles* 
*Скачать с letitbit*

----------

almambr (21.10.2011), Daff_007 (26.12.2011), dmitrygr (02.11.2011), mebel-shik (03.11.2011), viktor2009 (29.10.2011), Zorba (07.11.2011)

----------


## shalgy

Спасибо

----------


## hvatkov

спасибо

----------


## bad_wag

*dima4ka_63*,
Ставил ваш патч на win 7 x64, версия платформы 8.2.14.537, все равно требует ключ... делал все как в инструкции написано, и в safe mode тоже самое, только номер ошибке в последней строке консоли другой показывает, т.е. не как на скриншоте. Кому удалось на 64 семерке завести отзовитесь!!

----------


## FkAlex

после обновления прлатформы на 8.2.14.533 в терминале перестали запускатся 1С, замена в файле backbas.dll 10 00 00 FF D0 85 C0 0F 82 08 F8 FE FF 0F 84 16  на 10 00 00 FF D0 31 C0 0F 82 08 F8 FE FF 0F 84 16 не помогло, прошу помочь

----------


## лор1976

Спасибо

----------


## md1

Спасибо

----------


## Огнедышка

Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## elenamedvedeva

спасибо

----------


## skrest

утомили со своими  мессагами со спасибо !
весь форум забит.

есть же кнопка спасибо, или покрасоватся хочется ?

----------


## compulimb

[QUOTE=dima4ka_63;185964] вот вам новый способ! Проверяли на разных компах действует 100%! Подходит для всех операционных систем! Все инструкции в архиве, расписанно подробно!

Ну твою дивизию ! Сколько можно старое гамно на новый лад перекладывать ?! Хоть бы дату создания файлов поменял.
Мне не жалко тебе пару центов кинуть. Жалко юзверей. Дампы ключей пожадничал кинуть ? 
На все ОСях гришь ? По твоему на 2008-м фокус от 04 года пройдетИИ?
Обычное пустобрехство !!!!!!!!
P.S. Обменники и метр примут. За копейку в церкви .....

----------


## acolic

спасибо=)

----------


## Vetal232

Попробовал

---------- Post added at 10:41 ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 ----------




> скрипт для  backbas.dll


как его скачать?

----------


## LeskaRu

тоже нужнен.. винт безвозвратно умер и с ним все.. вот собираю все заново

----------


## zakbc

spasibo

----------


## acolic

windows server 2008 64   не один из эмулей не встает как надо пытаюсь поставить 8.2.14.537 серверный вариант с mssql  пишет не установленно не одной версии 1с предприятие

----------


## lumboff

Спасибо

----------


## lsd_777

> windows server 2008 64   не один из эмулей не встает как надо пытаюсь поставить 8.2.14.537 серверный вариант с mssql  пишет не установленно не одной версии 1с предприятие


вот рабочий способ

----------


## egorov86

Я так и не понял скрипт кактит под 8.2.14?

----------


## discorat

Спасибо

----------


## stesek

Спасибо!!!!

----------


## dmitrygr

Спасибо помогло

----------


## shura1973

> утомили со своими  мессагами со спасибо !
> весь форум забит.
> 
> есть же кнопка спасибо, или покрасоватся хочется ?


Посмотриет внимательно на количество сообщений отвечавших - вновь зарегеным пользователям без сообщений ссылки во вложении не доступны ))

---------- Post added at 22:05 ---------- Previous post was at 22:03 ----------

сам такой ))

----------


## banzaydm

А как создать скрипт?

----------


## umtz

спасибо

----------


## lsd_777

Если хотите сказать спасибо, то жмите соответствующую кнопку!!!!

----------


## Wasko

Спасибо

----------


## PASAHAKA

http://dump.ru/file/5452788
ПАРОЛЬ ru-board

----------

alex-056 (06.11.2011), Zorba (07.11.2011)

----------


## bessy

> http://dump.ru/file/5452788
> ПАРОЛЬ ru-board


скажите пожалуйста, у меня 64 бит. ноутбук, на него не устанавливается платформа 1С 8.2 Предприятие, прости лицензионный ключ, мне сказали, что только покупать программу, ни какие кряки не подойдут, вообще можно что то сделать?

----------


## PASAHAKA

http://dump.ru/file/5452788

---------- Post added at 19:07 ---------- Previous post was at 19:03 ----------

[QUOTE=bessy;190761]скажите пожалуйста, у меня 64 бит. ноутбук, на него не устанавливается платформа 1С 8.2 Предприятие, прости лицензионный ключ, мне сказали, что только покупать программу, ни какие кряки не подойдут, вообще можно что то сделать
 у меня ноутбук 64 все идеи и устанавливается, при установке, что пишет, попробуй антивирус вырубить при установке, или еще в панеле инструментов учетные записи контроль поставить по максимуму если что пиши разберемся

----------


## vovkakursk

спасибо

----------


## Luka_Brasia

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как поправить скриптомИ? Не понимаю...

----------


## artgen

После установки 14 платформы, при запуске патча пишет "Can not find source bytes"! =(

----------


## NSP1

Спасибо

----------


## alex4x

thanks

----------


## PASAHAKA

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9A%D0%9E%D0%9C

----------


## pralev

Спасибо

----------


## anbik2

Спасибо!

Попробую сделать как написано

---------- Post added at 14:20 ---------- Previous post was at 14:18 ----------

Спасибо!

----------


## Maksiklo

> вложение пока не отв


спиаврипаи

----------


## Serjion

Спасибо.

----------


## skrest

> Спасибо.


спасибо.

----------


## Евгений Петров

Спасибо!

----------


## skrest

> Спасибо!


спасибо

----------


## Евгений Петров

Спасибо

----------


## skrest

ну живой здесь модератор или как ?
реально утомили эти придурковатые юнцы со своими спасибо
все загадили своим поносом.

----------


## sssomik

Спасибо

----------


## iack

Поделитесь ссылочкой на файловый кряк на 32 на 7ю винду плиз!

----------


## onmqueen

спасибо

----------


## _Shev_

спасибо.

---------- Post added at 11:19 ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 ----------

спасибо.

----------


## YaSamaya

ПОкажите, пож-та, вложения

----------


## bvn_kam

> ну живой здесь модератор или как ?
> реально утомили эти придурковатые юнцы со своими спасибо
> все загадили своим поносом.


Вы пожалуйста соблюдайте субординацию. И цензуру здесь все взрослые люди и смысл так выражаться?!

---------- Post added at 10:43 ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 ----------

Всем хочу предложить uinpatch - он подходит для платформ 8.1-8.2  и для терминального сервера! Всем доброго дня! http://depositfiles.com/files/kasz7s67r

----------



----------


## iioiioii

> ПОкажите, пож-та, вложения


Из-зи этого и все спасибо и шлют

---------- Post added at 16:18 ---------- Previous post was at 16:17 ----------

Спасибо

----------


## rycekaterina

Как открыть файл?

---------- Post added at 08:44 ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 ----------

Не могу открыть файл.

----------


## citizen

спасибо

---------- Post added at 09:36 ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 ----------

спасибо

----------


## solyura

11145

---------- Post added at 16:41 ---------- Previous post was at 16:40 ----------

Спасибо!!!!

----------

Консультант (02.02.2012)

----------


## stalker52rus

а для 8.2.14.540 подойдет?

----------


## Arush

Скиньте пожалуйста ссылочку на эмуль для 1С 8.2.14.540 (win7 x86)
arhe-mag@yandex.ru

----------


## fear-tema

Скиньте  и мне пожалуйста ссылочку на эмуль для 1С 8.2.14.540 (win7 x86)
fear-tema@mail.ru

----------


## lsd_777

и мне пожалуйста andrey_revda@mail.ru

----------


## mahatenysh

Спасибо!

----------


## zaqq

спасибо

----------


## Владимир1

И мне бросьте пожалуйста ссылочку на эмуль для 1С 8.2.14.540 (win7 x86)
sharkw@yandex.ru

----------


## irina53

спасибо

---------- Post added at 11:52 ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 ----------

Скиньте, пожалуйста HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip на ivinner@yandex.ru  Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## Oksanchik

Спасибо

----------


## Smile77

ку111

----------


## Tratatush

Скиньте пожалуйста ссылочку на эмуль для 1С 8.2.14.540 (win7 x86)
tratatush@yandex.ru

----------


## dargh

спасибо

----------


## Keeperpapasem

И мне бросьте пожалуйста ссылочку на эмуль для 1С 8.2.14.540 (2008 r2 x64)
papasem@mail.ru
заранее спасибо

----------


## feodor38

привет. можно мне эмуль для 1С 8.2.14.540 (2008 r2 x64)
feodor_38@mail.ru
спасибо

----------


## cattabit

Спасибо!

----------


## ArPlus

Эмуль на 540
ufaold@mail.ru

----------


## kvrt

Скиньте пожалуйста ссылочку на эмуль для 1С 8.2.14.540 (2008 r2 x64)
regall0000@gmail.com
заранее спасибо

----------


## Dennisf

Спасибо

----------


## magdalena

Скиньте пожалуйста мне тоже эмулятор для 1c 8.2.14.540 ( win7 x86) на vasilevaldp@rambler.ru
Срасибо

----------


## Hulio Pechales

Люди добрые скиньте пожалуйста и мне это дело тока на (висту х86 8.214.540)brutus707@mail.ru

----------


## elate

и мне пожалуйста на 540 win 32 elatespb@gmail.com

----------


## hiromant

спасибо

---------- Post added at 18:21 ---------- Previous post was at 18:20 ----------




> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...


 спасибо

----------


## Дед Мазай

Хочу вложения

----------


## reklic

Спасибо

----------


## Adamante123

:yes:

----------


## shibaldan

имеется win2k8r2 х64. работа в терминальном режиме 12-15 человек. установлена 1с 8.2.14.533 и последний на сей день релиз управления производственным предприятием.
как заставить это успешно работать в терминале для 12-15 человек? все кряки что попадались - вроде работают, но рано или поздно вылетают. может есть какой-то патч толковый или инструкция? помогите пожалуйста:confused:

----------


## Neo86

Буду признателен за эмель на последний релиз 454903278@bk.ru

Спасибо

----------


## 2tone

ПОжалуйса, если не трудно, дайте ссылку на эмуль для 1С 8.2.14.540 (2008 r2 x64)
на sxe_sxe@inbox.ru
СПАСИБО!

----------


## maxscrush

> ПОжалуйса, если не трудно, дайте ссылку на эмуль для 1С 8.2.14.540 (2008 r2 x64)
> на sxe_sxe@inbox.ru
> СПАСИБО!


мне тоже дайте пожалуйста  для 1С 8.2.14.540 (2008 r2 x64) maxscrush@yandex.ru

----------


## Dprokhor

danke sch?n:rolleyes:

----------


## vals0410

Люди, кому не трудно тоже пожалуйста броьсте ссылку для 1С 8.2.14.540 (2008 r2 x64) на vals0410@mail.ru:(

----------


## darthblade

Спасибо

----------


## sidus

Господа, поделитесь пожалуйста эмулем на 1С 8.2.14.540 (Win 7, х64)
sidus@online.ua
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## bess1974

Кому не трудно тоже пожалуйста бросьте ссылку  для 1С 8.2.14.540 (2008 r2 x64) на yulsav1981@mail.ru ,плиззз :confused:

----------


## Bysiaka

euehhh

----------


## mma77709

Сенкс!

----------


## sidus

> Господа, поделитесь пожалуйста эмулем на 1С 8.2.14.540 (Win 7, х64)
> sidus@online.ua
> Заранее спасибо!


Ребят, скиньте плз

----------


## martini_dp

спасибо

----------


## AndrewN

Господа, поделитесь пожалуйста эмулем на 1С 8.2.14.540 (Win 2003, х32)
hukper@gmail.com

----------


## Nipal7

Господа, поделитесь пожалуйста эмулятором на 1С 8.2.14.540 (Win 7, x32)  
deltaft@newmail.ru

----------


## safer

Господа, поделитесь пожалуйста эмулятором на 1С 8.2.14.540 (Win 7, x32, 64)  и на 8.2.15
safer_bwd@mail.ru

----------


## cokpat24

Помогите с эмулем или кряком на 1С 8.2 на win7 32
aleksandrbem@mail.ru

----------


## Alex Men

Спасибо

----------


## KiberMag

Ребята, дайте ссылку на эмуль для Win7 86*64 1c.dostupnoсобакаgmail.com. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## _цшяфкв

Господа, подскажите патч либо эмулятор для 14 релиза 1С82

----------


## Арифи Фарид

Люди добрые. Поставил на MAC Pro windows 7 64 битную. А сверху 1с 8.2.14.519   Пишет он мне что то про отсутствие лицензий :-( . Думаю нужен эмулятор какой нибудь.  Пришлите кому не жалко на farid@bk.ru   Заранее благодарен

----------


## lagoshan

Скиньте и мне пожалуйста ссылочку на эмуль для 1С 8.2.14.540 (win7 x64)
9250088@mail.ru

----------


## igorx2009

И мне тоже если можно для 1c 8.2.14.540 (2008 r2 x64) на alshapa2008@rambler.ru
Спасибо

----------


## WhiteGhost85

Скиньте и мне пожалуйста ссылочку на эмуль для 1С 8.2.14.540 (win7 x64)
da15@rambler.ru

----------


## WhiteGhost85

Скиньте и мне пожалуйста ссылочку на эмуль для 1С 8.2.14.540 (win7 x64)
da15@rambler.ru

----------


## WhiteGhost85

Скиньте и мне пожалуйста ссылочку на эмуль для 1С 8.2.14.540 (win7 x64)
da15@rambler.ru

----------


## WhiteGhost85

Скиньте и мне пожалуйста ссылочку на эмуль для 1С 8.2.14.540 (win7 x64)
da15@rambler.ru

----------


## WhiteGhost85

Скиньте и мне пожалуйста ссылочку на эмуль для 1С 8.2.14.540 (win7 x64)
da15@rambler.ru

----------


## bsva

Скиньте и мне пожалуйста ссылочку на эмуль для 1c 8.2.14.540 (2008 r2 x64) на bsva@mail.ru
 Спасибо

----------


## liros

*dima4ka_63*,
*dima4ka_63*,

Пожалуйста на liros1@mail/ru

----------


## liros

liros1@mail.ru

----------


## liros

> Я в другой теме уже написал! Дайте почту свою пришлю крякнутую 7ку и портативную, с какой хотите с той и работайте! Помоему ничего сложного! Программа мною проверенная миллион раз


liros1@mail.ru

----------


## sirocco

да блин выложите просто без всяких скидываний на емэйл!

----------


## pas81

что ответить то?

----------


## soleille

Скиньте и мне пожалуйста ссылочку на эмуль для 1С 8.2.14.540 (win7 x32)
soleille@list.ru

----------


## EvgenM1982

Вы не можете скачать вложение пока не ответите

----------


## BondFx

спасибо

----------


## skrest

блин все надоели чаники - лохи со своими спасибо , прощайте.
удачно загнутся теме!

----------


## shapa52

.......


> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...

----------


## Olegfrost

поделитесь плиз backbass.dll для 8,2,14,540 -> phenomx777@gmail.com

----------


## leonidich

немогу скачать вложение

----------


## EduardZ

jndtxftv jg

---------- Post added at 13:29 ---------- Previous post was at 13:20 ----------




> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...


11n,n,

----------


## tsaplin

> jndtxftv jg
> 
> ---------- Post added at 13:29 ---------- Previous post was at 13:20 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 11n,n,


админ живой!?

----------


## MaraN

спасибо

----------


## Dim8

Спасибо

----------


## GrumBumBes

нормально спс за помощь

----------


## rekido

Откроем вложение ^.^

----------


## Ирусик3008

Нужен эмуль для висты Х32 сломать к чертям платформу 1с 8.2.15...киньте пож-та ссылочку на irusik3008@mail.ru

----------


## lerneoz

спасибки

----------


## Ирусик3008

КОМУ НУЖЕН УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ КРЯК ДЛЯ 1С 8.1 И 8.2 ПИШИТЕ НА МЫЛО, СКИНУ  ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО)))))))))))):yes:

----------


## Trase

спасибо

----------


## baltikwhale

А где можно его скачать

----------


## Savoq

Thanks

----------


## galeena

лекарство для 8.2
http://shareflare.net/download/78123...patch.rar.html

---------- Post added at 21:57 ---------- Previous post was at 21:57 ----------

лекарство для 8.2
http://shareflare.net/download/78123...patch.rar.html

---------- Post added at 21:58 ---------- Previous post was at 21:57 ----------

лекарство для 8.2
http://shareflare.net/download/78123...patch.rar.html

----------


## Romanown

PAHSAHAKA, файл до сих пор недоступен. повторите пожалуйста.

----------


## Йцукен

чтоб увидеть

----------


## georgeost

спс :)

----------


## Данила Кононов

Thank you

---------- Post added at 11:34 ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 ----------

Спасибо

----------


## vova2312

Спасибо!

----------


## Semen5757575

1C_Setup_Win_x86_8.2.14.540 ось:win 7-64bit   Эмуль   1c_8x_UniPatch.exe под windows server 2008 r2 64x  вылетает минут через 30-40. Кто подскажет в чем пробл.

----------


## Luka_Brasia

Здравствуйте!!! Киньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на эмуль для 1с 8.2.15.289 для Windows 7 64-бит. Спасибо!

----------


## grom04

Скиньте и мне пожалуйста ссылочку на эмуль для 1С 8.2.15.289 (win7 x64)
grom04@mail.ru

----------


## robertokubas

Спасибо

----------


## timurhv

> 1C_Setup_Win_x86_8.2.14.540 ось:win 7-64bit Эмуль 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe под windows server 2008 r2 64x вылетает минут через 30-40. Кто подскажет в чем пробл.


Проблема в Upatch, очень глючная вещь, особенно когда производится выгрузка\загрузка данных в формате xml и тп. Или при создании пустой БД конфигурации БГУ замечал такое (именно на версии 1.0.6, на других нормально), да и так по-мелочи постоянно вылетает.
На 8.2.13 платформе тоже вылетало, но заметно реже. Попробуйте поставить 8.2.14.533 или 15 платформу, возможно поможет, на каждом железе работает по-своему.

----------

Semen5757575 (06.01.2012)

----------


## sergius77

отлично!

----------


## frizzy

Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен!

    Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 Скажите кто нить пож-та что с программой у меняИ? После обновления платформы до 519 периодически стала вылетать из программы, ругалась на ключ, или сразу после обновления или при простое около 30 минут. Щас обновилась до 2.0.30.8. Загружаю программу, спрашивает подтвердите легальность, подтверждаю, вылетает и пишет мне "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен" ... и так 3 раза.. на четвертый загружается, можно работать.. через минут 30 вылетает.. глюк что ли какой то ? или я что то с платформой намудрила ? или ключ у меня походу не работает..  блин устала уже... и искать его тоже задолбалась.. для win 7 64 .. блин у меня 45 отчетов... и ни одна база не работает.. щас с ума сойду...

----------


## Fynjy_AC

Отлично. Всё работает

----------


## Ksuha

Скиньте и мне пожалуйста ссылочку на эмуль для 1С 8.2.14.532 (serv2008 x64,терминал)
denysenko.oksana@gmail.com

----------


## unkn000wn

почему я не могу скачать...  "Вы не можете скачать вложение пока не ответите"

----------


## timurhv

> Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 Скажите кто нить пож-та что с программой у меняИ? После обновления платформы до 519 периодически стала вылетать из программы, ругалась на ключ, или сразу после обновления или при простое около 30 минут. Щас обновилась до 2.0.30.8. Загружаю программу, спрашивает подтвердите легальность, подтверждаю, вылетает и пишет мне "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен" ... и так 3 раза.. на четвертый загружается, можно работать..


Антивирус какой стоит? KAV/KIS 2011?! Если - да, ставьте 2010 или 2012, можно сперва запустить конфигуратор и уже через него предприятие!
Попробуйте поставить платформу 8.2.14.533.

----------

frizzy (06.01.2012)

----------


## unkn000wn

доброго времени суток, подскажите пожалуйста эмулятор для 8.2.15.289 под XP

----------


## frizzy

> Антивирус какой стоит? KAV/KIS 2011?! Если - да, ставьте 2010 или 2012, можно сперва запустить конфигуратор и уже через него предприятие!
> Попробуйте поставить платформу 8.2.14.533.


Стоит KIS 2011 ага.. Думаете поможет ? может все таки ключ поменять ? я так и не смогла к этой платформе нормальный ключ подобрать... у меня около 20 баз, их все надо ж будет индексировать, а это время.. у меня всего 3 дня на все мучения, поэтому тут желательно 100% вариант. Кстати если загружать базу из конфигуратора эффект тот же..

----------


## timurhv

У KIS 2011 была версия, которая крайне была недружелюбна к 1С. У клиентов помогла только переустановка 2012 версии, хотя когда запускал через конфигуратор пользовательский режим - работало нормально.

----------


## frizzy

> У KIS 2011 была версия, которая крайне была недружелюбна к 1С. У клиентов помогла только переустановка 2012 версии, хотя когда запускал через конфигуратор пользовательский режим - работало нормально.


я полагаю тут можно провести эксперимент - отключаем антивирус, запускаем 1С, ждем... делаем выводы.. кстати сижу читаю, что есть уже оказывается платформа 8.2.15.289 от 26.12.2011. Может тогда сразу уже на нее? но опять же нужен будет ключ..

----------


## RSoft

Спасибо!

----------


## Caruzo

Спасибо

----------


## galeena

> Доброго времени суток! Уважаемые гуру 1С помогите калеке поставить эмуль на 1с 8.2, ось:win 7-32bit, на хп он работает а на win 7 не хотит! Угостите ссылочкой на эмулятор! :gamer::gamer:


эммулятор
http://shareflare.net/download/96256...%BC%D1%83.html

патч
http://shareflare.net/download/78123...patch.rar.html

ссылки работают только с премиум кодом.. номер премиум кода smbbdhgk7b

----------

IrinaKn (09.01.2012), Консультант (02.02.2012), Люда Л (08.01.2012)

----------


## эрнесто

Спасибо вам огромное, galeena!

----------


## Alex007

отлично

----------


## l@mer

спасибо

---------- Post added at 12:26 ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 ----------




> скрипт для  backbas.dll


после ответа вложение недоступно

----------


## Ната33

Мне говорит что код не работает:(

----------


## evger

спасибо

----------


## gematogen

Ищу эмуль на 1С 8.2.14 под Windows Server 2003 x64 как сетевой так и серверный. Выручайте коллеги, очень надо. gematogen@e1.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## Наталья1967

спасибо

----------


## frizzy

Люди! для "Спасибо" есть специальная кнопочка "сказать спасибо"!!!!!! зачем вы это пишите постоянно? Блин раздражает уже! каждое ваше спасибо мне на почту приходит..

----------


## RedEyes

> Стоит KIS 2011 ага.. Думаете поможет ? может все таки ключ поменять ? я так и не смогла к этой платформе нормальный ключ подобрать... у меня около 20 баз, их все надо ж будет индексировать, а это время.. у меня всего 3 дня на все мучения, поэтому тут желательно 100% вариант. Кстати если загружать базу из конфигуратора эффект тот же..


Никакого отношения проблема с вылетом не имеет к антивирусам, проблема проявляется начиная с 14-й версии на серверах, на которых даже вообще нет антивируса... патч, скажем там, некорректно работает... грубо говоря. Возможно у кого-то на ХР и работает, а возможно так пишут те, кто в БД работает по часу в день, а не по 8, как предприятия...

Эмулятор ключа, с подсовыванием неподписанных драйверов также перестал работать с 14-й версии... если кто-то завел 1С 14-й и выше версий, в терминале+1С сервер+Windows Server 2008 R2, поделитесь опытом... или эмулем...

----------


## Ksuha

> Никакого отношения проблема с вылетом не имеет к антивирусам, проблема проявляется начиная с 14-й версии на серверах, на которых даже вообще нет антивируса... патч, скажем там, некорректно работает... грубо говоря. Возможно у кого-то на ХР и работает, а возможно так пишут те, кто в БД работает по часу в день, а не по 8, как предприятия...
> 
> Эмулятор ключа, с подсовыванием неподписанных драйверов также перестал работать с 14-й версии... если кто-то завел 1С 14-й и выше версий, в терминале+1С сервер+Windows Server 2008 R2, поделитесь опытом... или эмулем...


Эт точно! и пока никто толгового решения не предложил. Пробовала и скрипты и новый патч, а 1Ска все равно стабильно вылетает :(
(serv2008 терминалы + 1С 8.2.14.532, до 14го релиза у меня никогда не возникало проблем)

----------


## jarinat

спасибо

----------

Rodmi (12.01.2012)

----------


## wanya1111

> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...


Спасибо помогло)

----------


## galeena

патч
http://shareflare.net/download/78123...patch.rar.html

вот этот код будет работать только сегодня suughsjdge

----------


## greenspot

спасибо

----------


## Eugen123

ссылки не работают

----------


## Nellim

Спасибо

----------


## npc

cool sanks

---------- Post added at 12:00 ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 ----------

cool cool cool

----------


## саян

скиньте пжл эмулятор на восьмерку под ХР 32-bit на stascydenov1982@mail.ru

----------


## Popovsandro

Скинтьте кряк на 8.2.14.540 пожалусьа rally3@yandex.ru

----------


## deripaska

отлично


> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...

----------


## deripaska

отлично

----------


## Александр78787

984199191

----------


## max_61rus

спасибо!

----------


## Gv0

"Вы не можете скачать вложение пока не ответите"

вынуждаете спамить :/

ЗЫ. тема бредово организована, 90% сообщений "скиньте" от лентяев которым лень читать и "спасибо!" от бездарей которые не видят соотв кнопку. задолбался из за вас искать тут полезную инфу в этом море спама (

---------- Post added at 23:40 ---------- Previous post was at 23:24 ----------




> Вы не можете скачать вложение пока не ответите


сколько раз нужно ответить? ну что за *****изм (

----------


## vva9

Спасибо

----------


## Megabyte1977

Старый, добрый кряк, помогавший мне еще с 12 релиза, но, к сожалению, нормально не работающий на 14 релизе, отлично встал на 15. Не вылетает. По крайне мере, у меня отработал стабильно 40 часов.

залито сюда:
http://letitbit.net/download/83919.8...patch.rar.html


Пользуясь случаем, хотел бы поблагодарить администрацию сайта, за создание и развитие этого очень нужного многим людям ресурса, а так же всех активных посетителей (особенно людей, которые хорошо разбираюся в 1С), за то, что тратите свое свободное время на помощь другим людям. Компанию 1С создавшую большое количество отличного софта и человека создавшего кряк.

----------

arehis (13.01.2012), bar992 (16.01.2012), Ka-Nadi (14.01.2012), lenazaver (24.01.2012), Vanger1983 (18.01.2012), vva9 (11.01.2012)

----------


## oldhobbit

привет хочу скачать

----------


## Alexandra2000

Спасибо, но как скачать?

----------


## dimvia

выложите снова crack пожалуйста.

----------


## smokevadim

А программных лицензий нету?

---------- Post added at 11:01 ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 ----------

Как скачать-то из вложения?

---------- Post added at 11:03 ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 ----------




> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...


Не даёт скачать из вложения!

----------


## mpak

спасибо попробую

---------- Post added at 12:56 ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 ----------




> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...


спасибо буду пробовать

----------


## melsk1

Спасибо

----------


## Rodmi

Ссылку плизз

----------


## buster86

спасибо

----------


## bigdog

сейчас попробуем!

----------


## buster86

> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...


Спасибо!

----------


## alexcbrown

*rosl*, заранее спс. посмотрим

----------


## starktemp

Спасибо

----------


## seekerok

> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...


Thanks))

----------


## shchk

spasibo

----------


## bags_z

то то какой то косяк у меня со шрифтами нихрена прочесть немогу

----------


## vas5780

> Уважаемые гуру


спасибо

---------- Post added at 11:48 ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 ----------

спасибо

----------


## bolacha

Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Rooloff

пасиб ;)

----------


## vsv2003

Большое спасибо за таблеточку :)

---------- Post added at 12:33 ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 ----------




> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...


все ок

----------


## Rooloff

Приветы! Народ, а мона поставить эмулятор сетевого хаспа на WinXP? чтобы 1с на рабочих компах работало? Или тока на WinServ надо? а еще лучше на линукс ;)

----------


## lakoza

Сенкс

---------- Post added at 13:06 ---------- Previous post was at 13:04 ----------

Сенкс2

----------


## TheVist

Огромное спасибо! Помогло!

----------


## desiredhamster

Я пробовал ставить эмулятор на версию x64 сначла она работала,потом активация слетела.

---------- Post added at 19:19 ---------- Previous post was at 19:19 ----------

Я пробовал ставить эмулятор на версию x64 сначала она работала,потом активация слетела.

----------


## Opti

Спасибо :).

---------- Post added at 18:36 ---------- Previous post was at 18:31 ----------

Спасибо :).

---------- Post added at 18:44 ---------- Previous post was at 18:36 ----------

Спасибо :).

----------


## kaliav

супер

----------


## galeena

Эммулятор для 32 бит и 64.
http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/315666/f/Crack.rar.html
http://1com.ifolder.ru/28194048

----------

Genis (22.01.2012), kolaska (22.01.2012), Консультант (02.02.2012)

----------


## kolaska

спасибо

---------- Post added at 23:32 ---------- Previous post was at 23:31 ----------

спасибо!!!!!

----------


## livingword

спасибо

---------- Post added at 01:20 ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 ----------

спасибо :)

----------


## greenspot

спасибо!

---------- Post added at 10:01 ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 ----------




> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...


не получается скачать вложения(

----------


## ddslizing

:)    1234567

----------


## IrenD

спасибо!!!

----------


## McSim

Нашёл какую-то Таблетку_для82 на 5 мег. Страшно запускать!

----------


## po1os

спасибо!

----------


## sbynkov

Это VB скрипт, просто сделать текстовый файл и вставить этот код?

----------


## 7archetype7

Спасибо! Проверим на работоспособность.

---------- Post added at 18:33 ---------- Previous post was at 18:31 ----------

Спасиб0

----------


## Vselegko

Спасибо, а клиент сервер будет работать?

----------


## Stepanid

спасибо

----------


## nurikzaripov

спасибо работает

----------


## Naiman

Сейчас проверю

----------


## akspb

Спасибо

----------


## tad1

Спасибо за то, что этот форум существует, да и всем, кто не остается безразличным... :)

----------


## restas

> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...


спс блш

---------- Post added at 12:42 ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 ----------

посмотрим

----------


## bvn_kam

Всем жаждущим кряк универсал, ни каких эмуляторов, работает по OC: WIN 2000, WIN 2003, WIN XP, WIN Vista, WIN 7(х86, х64). Вообщем подходит для любых типов платформ семейства ОС Windows! http://depositfiles.com/files/x1txyoe2w    Кушайте на здоровье, инструкция лежит внутри!

----------

chern (09.02.2012), elenka172 (08.02.2012), БУХ (04.02.2012)

----------


## akspb

Не знаю, не знаю коллега...у меня с этой таблеткой 1с ка вываливалась с ошибкой "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работа программы завершена" в момент первого запуска после загрузки в пустую базу конфигурации УПП. Стартовала, начинала подготовку базы к использованию и дооосвидания...Помогла установка эмулятора.

----------


## Slider1

спасибо!

----------


## Tessax

спасибо

----------


## tdenis

спасибо, все работает

----------


## mdv67

спасибо

----------


## bvn_kam

> Не знаю, не знаю коллега...у меня с этой таблеткой 1с ка вываливалась с ошибкой "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работа программы завершена" в момент первого запуска после загрузки в пустую базу конфигурации УПП. Стартовала, начинала подготовку базы к использованию и дооосвидания...Помогла установка эмулятора.


Доброго времени суток, В такой ситуации помогает удаление и в последующем установка HASP![COLOR="Silver"]

[

---------- Post added at 11:20 ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 ----------

Спасибо ставим под сообщением :)))))

----------


## SpiritBad

111111

---------- Post added at 09:11 ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 ----------

444444444444

----------


## Lev2010

спасибо

---------- Post added at 21:26 ---------- Previous post was at 21:02 ----------




> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> 
> 'WScript.Echo "Patched succesfully"


не работает

----------

chern (02.03.2012), Консультант (02.02.2012)

----------


## Funtik45

> спасибо
> 
> ---------- Post added at 21:26 ---------- Previous post was at 21:02 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> не работает


Такая же фигня, удалил поставил из командной строки с параметром i, винда 7 х64. ничего не помогает с приходом 14.540 (((а теперь у же и 8,2,15 есть. помогитие будьте любезны

----------


## SPVKat

> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...


спасибо

----------

MitroNet (31.01.2012)

----------


## MitroNet

Отлично! Спасибо, Очень помогло..

----------


## FRAGIL3

Спасибо

----------


## ivan2301

Спасибо

---------- Post added at 15:21 ---------- Previous post was at 15:13 ----------

не работает(

----------


## azazoo

скачать

----------


## akspb

[QUOTE=bvn_kam;213077]Доброго времени суток, В такой ситуации помогает удаление и в последующем установка HASP![COLOR="Silver"]

Клиент уже уехал по назначению, проверить не на чем.  Вы имеете в виду удаление и установку заново HASP Device Driver?

----------


## irkst

а на 8.1 УПП получится поставить?

----------


## frew

> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...


Спасибо

----------


## Кирилл_

Спасибо

----------


## U-503

:) !!!!!

---------- Post added at 10:19 ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 ----------

:) !!!!!

----------


## S_DS

круто

---------- Post added at 11:31 ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 ----------




> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...


 спасибо попробую запустить

---------- Post added at 11:33 ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 ----------




> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...


 спасибо попробую запустить

----------


## wbsakha

Есть комп(сервер) к нему подключены 5 компов. Установлен Сервер Документооборот платформа 8.2 ОС вин сервер 2003 сп2 32 бит
Надо установить эмуль для него. Помогите?

---------- Post added at 16:56 ---------- Previous post was at 16:55 ----------

Есть комп(сервер) к нему подключены 5 компов. Установлен Сервер Документооборот платформа 8.2 ОС вин сервер 2003 сп2 32 бит
Надо установить эмуль для него. Помогите?

----------


## PRes90

11111

----------


## addamsjr

спасибо

----------


## stalker52rus

спасибо

----------


## Pasha_

Надо попробывать

---------- Post added at 07:17 ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 ----------

Можно ещё разок

----------


## PogojiN

спасибо

---------- Post added at 16:09 ---------- Previous post was at 16:07 ----------

Спасибо!

----------


## dmittry

[/COLOR]


> Всем жаждущим кряк универсал, ни каких эмуляторов, работает по OC: WIN 2000, WIN 2003, WIN XP, WIN Vista, WIN 7(х86, х64). Вообщем подходит для любых типов платформ семейства ОС Windows! http://depositfiles.com/files/x1txyoe2w    Кушайте на здоровье, инструкция лежит внутри!


Большое спасибо! все заработало с первого раза :)

----------

A363 (13.04.2012), chern (09.02.2012), kozin (07.02.2012), Хороший парень (13.03.2012)

----------


## Executorg

спасибо

----------


## jk_l

00000

----------


## zics

спасибо

----------


## staj_ne

> Даже если он и правда установлен


без скрипта даже с ключом в терминале не работает?[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post added at 20:18 ---------- Previous post was at 20:15 ----------

----------


## alex-idx

спасибо

----------


## legko

сенкс, ща посмотрим

---------- Post added at 13:05 ---------- Previous post was at 13:03 ----------




> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...


хз, почему нельзя скачать вложения, пока я не отвечу... глупость

----------


## dofin

Из-за этого вложения "вы должны ответить" тут всю тему испоганят.)

----------


## sanv99

> Из-за этого вложения "вы должны ответить" тут всю тему испоганят.)


тоже самое подумал.

----------


## натали24

спасибо

----------


## yesss

спасибо огромное, работает

----------


## ivs-hit

Спасибо! Попробуем.

----------


## allexx100

Объясните, как вложения посмотреть.

----------


## AIP63

спасибо

---------- Post added at 07:53 ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 ----------




> проверял все сам. работает. (win7; winXP; win2003)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х32 HASP_Emul_For_1c_8.0.13.32.zip (см. вложение ниже)
> 
> эмулятор ключа х64 http://rghost.ru/1131788
> 
> программа для подписи драйверов http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/V...verrider.shtml
> 
> для работы в терминале нужно поправить файл ,а то не будет видеть ключ защиты (даже если он и правда установлен):
> ...



спасибо

----------


## lexkop

спасибо

----------


## furyk33

попробую

----------


## AVK_Alex

на платформе 8.2.15 работает?

----------


## соня

помогите  не получается сделать кряк 1с 8.2 win 7 (86)

----------


## AIP63

клево

----------


## syspod

спасибо за ссыль

---------- Post added at 20:57 ---------- Previous post was at 20:55 ----------

а где вложения

----------


## Владочка

спасибо

----------


## heldt

:)////ggg

----------


## afecn42

123456

----------


## kivix

поделитесь пожалуйста эмулем для 1с 8.2,  windows 7 32 bit

----------


## galeena

Легко открывается!!! Эммуль для 8.2 Win 7 32,64,86 бит
ссылка 1
ссылка 2

----------

apedchenko (20.03.2012), formexxx (19.03.2012), Lexaero (27.04.2012), magobr (23.04.2012), Mr. Vet (27.03.2012), nazgulpinski (27.03.2012), Walek (24.03.2012), Мадам (17.03.2012)

----------


## dmxxxxx

подскажите как последовательно установить 1с 8.2. где какие галочки нужно ставить или не нужно ))) и что дальше делать, установить конфу и эмулятор? заранее спасибо

----------


## bvn_kam

Патч переделанный по до все версии платформ 8.2-8.1 инструкция внутри! http://depositfiles.com/files/gkzuw2i62




__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________
Каму понравилось ставим "Спасибо"

----------

cassyan (30.04.2012), Fonzy863 (27.04.2012), iack (05.05.2012), kamazoh (21.04.2012), lega (03.05.2012), magobr (23.04.2012), raa0 (02.12.2012), roler (24.04.2012), Romanown (27.04.2012), simanenko (26.12.2012), stiv1968 (16.07.2012), tumannui (05.04.2012)

----------


## faustali

Объясните пожалуйста, ставлю с оф диска платформу 8.2.13.219 и управление торговлей 10.3.14 все что в этой ветке можно было попробовать попробовал. Стоит уже winXP 32 бит(решил не мучаться с семёркой. В устройствах есть вроде все что нужно, дампы добавлял, hasp lm и HASP_HL_driver_cmdline тоже стоит каналья, в чем может быть проблема?

----------


## Fonzy863

Перепробовал кучу способов, на 1с предприятие 8.2.15.301 win7 x32, пишет нет лицухи... Подскажите как справиться с этой проблемой, желательно с алгоритмом (для тупых). 
Вопрос снят, помог пост №417!

----------


## shaxm

to AndrewEv #2

Спасибо!
Это сработало на Win7 32 Pro SP1 (2010г) на HP 4540s для 8.2.17.143
Другое пробовал(конечно не все) - не видит inf для vusb 
Все инструкции в архиве "ПРОЧТИ МЕНЯ", их достаточно.
Маленькая поправка: не Доверительные а Доверенные корневые...

----------


## S_DS

увидел...

----------


## Luck_DMST

Афигеть, зачем так усложнять.. есть же намного проще кряк, который и весит мало и крячет только 1 файл http://rghost.ru/44851637

----------

Isaev M (02.04.2013), OZZYkk (20.05.2013)

----------


## Isaev M

Да уж, совсем просто... :confused:

----------


## TMM00

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5 ts-irbit@mail.ru

----------


## pinega

Агрософт.Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 2.0.44.9 
 Как можно обойти ключи лицензии? Ошибка сервера: не найдены рабочие ключи защиты"

----------

